# [Review]Scythe Ashura im PCGH-Lesertest



## _chiller_ (9. Mai 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Scythe Ashura im PCGH-Lesertest*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In diesem Review teste ich den Scythe Ashura, ein Turmkühler mit einem 140 mm Lüfter. Der Kühler passt auf alle gängigen Sockel und muss gegen meinen Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition antreten. Man darf gespannt sein wie sich die beiden Kühler im Vergleich schlagen.*​*1. Intro*

Wenn man auf der Suche nach einem neuen CPU-Kühler ist, stößt man schnell auf die Kategorie Turmkühler. Diese zeichnen sich durch viele Heatpipes, viele Kühllamellen und große Lüfter aus. Dabei kommt schnell die Frage auf: Passt das mehr als 16 Zentimeter hohe Monstrum auch in mein Gehäuse oder sollte ich lieber ein kleineres Modell nehmen das jedoch nur 120 mm Lüfter unterstützt? 

Diese Frage möchte ich in diesem Review einmal etwas erläutern. Zum heutigen Testkandidaten Scythe Ashura hat sich also auch ein flacherer Scythe Mugen 4 in der PCGH-Edition gesellt. Damit wir faire Testbedingungen haben, hat mir Scythe auch noch einen weiteren Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM zur Verfügung gestellt.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich der größere Scythe Ashura gegen den flacheren Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition schlägt. Vorhang auf!

*Vorab möchte ich mich bei den Ansprechpartnern der PC Games Hardware bedanken, die mir diesen Test ermöglicht haben. Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei Scythe für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der Testsamples bedanken!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

Intro
Technische Daten
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Der Testkandidat im Detail
Montage AMD-System
Montage Intel-System
Testergebnisse und Testumgebung
Temperaturwerte
Lautstärke
Fazit
*2. Technische Daten*

Schauen wir uns die technischen Daten des Scythe Ashura einmal genauer an. Zur besseren Einordnung habe ich noch den Scythe Mugen 4 und den Scythe Mugen 4 in der PCGH-Edition in die Tabelle aufgenommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zum flacheren Mugen 4 nutzt der Ashura seine größere Fläche mit einem größeren 140 mm Lüfter aus. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen PWM-Lüfter mit einem offiziellen Regelbereich von 500 bis 1300 rpm. Dieser Lüfter ist auch als Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM im freien Handel erhältlich. In meinem Test verfügten die Lüfter jedoch über einen größeren Regelbereich, dieser ging von knappen 400 rpm bis auf 1500 rpm, je nach Mainboard.

Auch die Lüfter des Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition ließen sich regeln. Offiziell sind hier 800 rpm angegeben, die Lüfter verhalten sich jedoch wie PWM-Lüfter. So fängt das Lager zu jaulen an, wenn man dieses über eine herkömmliche Lüftersteuerung runter regelt. Mit einer PWM-Regelung tritt dieses Verhalten nicht auf, sodass sich die Lüfter auf bis ca. 230 rpm regeln ließen. Genauere Werte findet ihr unter dem Punkt "Testergebnisse und Testumgebung".

Alle CPU-Kühler verfügen über 6 Heatpipes und sind für alle gängigen Sockel zugelassen. Überraschenderweise ist der Scythe Ashura nicht viel höher als der Mugen 4, dieser verschenkt viel Platz mit den überstehenden Heatpipes. Die Höhen inklusive Mainboard wurden von mir gemessen.
*3. Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Nach den technischen Daten schauen wir uns den Kühler einmal in der Praxis an. Zuerst müssen wir diesen auspacken, daher fällt der Blick als erstes auf die Produktverpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der mehrsprachige Produktkarton kommt mit allerlei Informationen daher. Auf der Oberseite befindet sich eine Liste mit dem Lieferumfang, auf der anderen Seite wird mit zwei Lüftern geworben. Kurios, im Lieferumfang ist nämlich nur ein Lüfter vorhanden. Immerhin muss man die Metallclips zur Befestigung nicht dazukaufen, denn diese sind schon in ausreichender Menge für zwei Lüfter vorhanden.

Auf der Vorderseite ist der CPU-Kühler abgebildet, diesmal richtigerweise mit nur einem Lüfter. Scheinbar habe ich ein etwas älteres Testsample erwischt, denn hier wird noch mit Sockel 1155 und Sockel FM2-Kompatibilität geworben. Aber keine Sorge, der Kühler passt auch auf die neueren Sockel 1150 und FM2+.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den Seiten der Produktverpackung befinden sich einige Informationen. Diese sind zweisprachig dargestellt, einmal in Englisch und einer asiatischen Sprache die ich nicht entziffern kann (Japanisch?). Der Zusammenbau des Kühlers wird in detaillierten Darstellungen beworben, zudem die Möglichkeit den Kühler bei Intel-Systemen auch horizontal einzubauen. Auf dem unteren Teil der Seite ist eine mehrsprachige Liste aufgedruckt, die die technischen Daten beinhaltet.

Auf der zweiten Seite befinden sich einige technischen Eigenschaften des Kühlers. Hierbei wird die geringe Höhe von 160 mm aufgeführt, diese soll eine möglichst hohe Kompatibilität mit PC-Gehäusen gewährleisten. Ebenfalls beworben werden die schmalen Heatpipes, die genug Raum für Speicherriegel und VRM-Kühlern auf dem Mainboard gewährleisten sollten. Tatsächlich passte der Kühler auch gerade so eben auf alle Mainboards die ich hier hatte, einzig mit den Speicherriegeln gab es Probleme, dazu aber später mehr. Ein Wort noch zu dem Lüfter: Dieser ist zwar ein ganz normaler 140 mm Lüfter, der Lochabstand ist allerdings so angeordnet als wäre es ein 120 mm Lüfter. Hinsichtlich der Kompatibilität ist das natürlich hervorragend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Machen wir den Karton einmal auf. Im Platz sparen ist Scythe wirklich meisterhaft, enger gepackt ging es nicht. Trotzdem ist die Ware gut gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt, so kamen alle Komponenten unversehrt bei mir an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Packt man den Inhalt des Kartons einmal aus, fallen einem neben dem Kühler und dem Lüfter eine große Anzahl von Schrauben und Metallhalterungen in die Hände. Gut zu sehen ist unten rechts die Backplate für die Intel-Systeme. Für die AMD-Systeme wird die Backplate der Mainboards benutzt. Die Kurzbeschreibung für den Zusammenbau des Kühlers ist kurz, aber gut gegliedert. Selbst Einsteiger dürften sich sofort zurecht finden.
*4. Der Testkandidat im Detail*

*Der Kühlkörper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen 4 fällt sofort auf: Der Ashura ist deutlich flacher, aber höher. Besonders schick ist die dunkle Platte auf dem Kühler, so werden die unschönen Enden der Heatpipes verschleiert und auch die oberen Zentimeter mit Heatpipes genutzt. Diese Lösung wünsche ich mir auch für den nächsten Scythe Mugen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Unterseite sieht man die sechs Heatpipes. Diese teilen sich auf die große aber flache Kühlfläche des Scythe Ashura auf und versuchen dabei im unteren Bereich möglichst wenig Platz weg zu nehmen. Warum das Konzept trotzdem nicht ganz aufgeht, zeige ich im nächsten Teil des Tests. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man den unteren Teil des CPU-Kühlers und die Vorrichtungen zur Befestigung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Oberfläche die auf der CPU aufliegt ist zu meinem erstaunen nicht glatt, sondern leicht geriffelt, die Schraube verdeutlicht das etwas. Bei meinem Mugen 4 PCGH ist die Oberfläche spiegelglatt. Ob die geriffelte Oberfläche Vorteile hinsichtlich der Temperaturen bietet, klärt sich im hinteren Teil des Reviews.

*Der Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der beiliegende Lüfter hört auf den Namen Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM. Dieser ist mit maximal 1300 rpm spezifiziert und besitzt einen 4 Pin PWM-Anschluss. Das Kabel ist teilweise mit einem schwarzen Sleeve versehen, besitzt allerdings nur eine Länge von 30 cm. Für einen CPU-Kühler ist das völlig ausreichend, sollte der Lüfter jedoch auch als Gehäuselüfter eingesetzt werden, kann es schnell knapp werden. Das im freien Handel erhältliche Modell besitzt ein längeres Kabel mit einer Länge von 50 cm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während des Tests ist es zu einem kleinen Missgeschick gekommen. Die Lüfter pusten auf voller Drehzahl so stark, dass sie ohne Befestigung einfach nach vorne fallen. Genau diese Situation ergab sich, als ich ein Testsystem im laufenden Betrieb ändern wollte. Der Lüfter fiel mit den Lüfterblättern genau auf eine etwas erhöhte Stelle. Nach einem Krachen flogen mir zwei dieser Blätter um die Ohren.

Wie bewertet man sowas nun? Eigentlich ist der Fall klar, sowas fällt bei mir in die Kategorie "eigene Dummheit" oder "blöd gelaufen". Allerdings ist es in den knapp 16 Jahren in denen ich mit PC-Hardware hantiere noch nie vorgekommen das sich ein Lüfter selbst zerstörte, dabei habe ich schon viel Unsinn mit Lüftern angestellt. Schaut man sich die Bruchstellen einmal an, fällt auf das der Lüfter eigentlich ziemlich filigran konstruiert ist. Die Materialstärke wies an der dicksten Stelle genau einen Millimeter auf. Ich bin kein Ingenieur, aber ich finde das schon ziemlich knapp kalkuliert. Meine Be Quiet Silent Wings 140mm besitzen zum Beispiel mindestens doppelt so dicke Lüfterblätter.

Nachdem ich ein neues Exemplar aus dem freien Handel besorgt hatte, konnte ich den Test zum Glück ohne Verzögerung abschließen.
*Der CPU-Kühler insgesamt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu sehen sind die Aussparungen an den Seiten des Kühlers. Hier wird der Lüfter auf der Fläche fixiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spangen die die Lüfter an ihrer Position halten sind sehr stabil, lassen sich gleichzeitig aber ohne hohen Kraftaufwand entfernen. Dies ist deutlich besser als bei meinem Mugen 4 gelöst, dort sind die Lüfterklammern sehr dünn und filigran. Diese schnellen beim Entfernen gerne wie eine Peitsche los, hierbei ist dann auch gerne einmal ein Finger im Weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schluss schauen wir und einmal den Ashura im Vergleich mit dem Mugen 4 PCGH Edition an. Sofort fällt auf, dass der Mugen 4 PCGH deutlich länger ist, der Scythe Ashura wirkt sehr schmal. Der geringe Höhenunterschied überrascht, schließlich besitzt der Ashura einen deutlich größeren Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*5. Montage AMD-System*

Soviel nun zur Theorie, ab geht es in den Praxiseinsatz. Zuerst nehmen wir uns das AMD-System vor. Hierbei ist der Einbau bei den Sockeln FM1/FM2/FM2+/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ komplett identisch. als Fotomodell kam hier ein Asus Crosshair V Formula zum Einsatz. Kurzer Tipp zum Einbau: Es geht deutlich einfacher wenn ihr das Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse ausbaut und auf eine stabile Unterlage legt. Hierbei tut es ein Tisch mit einem Blatt Papier als Abdeckung. Zur Not tut es auch eine PCGH-Ausgabe. Das fertige Mainboard könnt ihr dann am Ende gut am CPU-Kühler anfassen und ins Gehäuse bugsieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst müssen die Plastikbefestigungen entfernt werden, denn der Scythe Ashura steht auf eigenen Beinen. Die Backplate bleibt allerdings dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes kommen große Schrauben zum Einsatz, die die Backplate am Mainboard befestigen und gleichzeitig als Abstandshalter fungieren. Bevor ihr die schwarzen Metallbügel anschraubt, solltet ihr die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen, dies habe ich beim Fotomodell der Einfachheit halber einmal nicht getan. Auch der Arbeitsspeicher sollte jetzt eingebaut werden. die schwarzen Bügel werden mit vier Schrauben fixiert, der CPU-Kühler lässt sich also nur ein einer Richtung montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuletzt kommt dann der CPU-Kühler auf das Mainboard. Hierbei wird der schwarze Steg auf den unteren Teil des Kühlers gelegt. Am Ende wird dieser mit zwei Schrauben befestigt. Wichtig ist hierbei die gleichmäßige Befestigung auf beiden Seiten. Ganz knallfest sollten die Schrauben übrigens auch nicht angezogen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt verlief die Montage sehr einfach. Wie man sehen kann, ist zu allen Seiten auch noch genügend Platz auf dem Mainboard.
*6. Montage Intel-System*

Etwas umfangreicher fällt die Montage des Intel-Systems aus. Nicht weil die Montage so viel schwieriger ist, sondern weil sich der CPU-Kühler in zwei Positionen einbauen lässt. Aber eins nach dem anderen. Die Montage auf den Sockeln 775/1150/1155/1156/1366/2011 verhält sch ähnlich, aber nicht exakt gleich. Ein paar Abstände hinsichtlich der Schrauben müssen beachtet werden, sonst ist der Aufbau aber ähnlich. Als Fotomodell kam ein Asus Z87-Deluxe zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst muss die mitgelieferte Backplate vom Mainboard entfernt werden, hierbei entfernt man vier Schrauben auf der Oberseite des Mainboards. Nun dreht man das Mainboard um und legt die Backplate von Scythe an. Jetzt wird es knifflig, denn am besten benötigt man hier drei Hände. Meine Taktik falls ihr nur zwei Hände zur Verfügung habt: Das Mainboard und die Backplate umgreifen und sich an den Kühlern der VRMs festklammern, dann mit der anderen Hand die Schrauben eindrehen. Klingt kompliziert, ist es für ungeübte Bastler auch, aber es klappt mit etwas Übung hervorragend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das fertige Ergebnis sollte in etwa so aussehen wie auf der linken Seite. Nicht vergessen: Unter die Schrauben müssen die mitgelieferten Plastikscheiben gelegt werden, sonst zerkratzt ihr euch die Mainboard-Oberfläche. Nun wird es spannend, denn ihr könnt die schwarzen Metallbügel in zwei Positionen montieren, je nachdem wie ihr den CPU-Kühler später positionieren wollt. In der dargestellten Position würde der CPU-Kühler zur Oberseite des Gehäuses rauspusten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest der Montage funktioniert genau so wie beim AMD-System. Der schwarze Balken muss unter geschoben und gleichmäßig festgeschraubt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon im vorderen Teil des Reviews angesprochen, traten einige Komplikationen hinsichtlich der Komponenten auf. Zwar ist der CPU-Kühler wirklich gut gerüstet gegen Arbeitsspeicher mit hohen Kühlkörpern, jedoch würde eine ausladende Heatpipe dieses fast wieder zunichte machen. Der verwendete Speicher passte jedoch gerade so eben. Auch die Kühler der Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard passten grade so eben mit den Heatpipes des Kühlers, hier ging es um Millimeter.
Schwieriger wird da schon die Anbringung einer Steckkarte im obersten Slot des Mainboards. Passen würde es zwar gerade so eben, jedoch würde die Rückseite am CPU-Kühler aufliegen. Ich rate daher aus Gründen von Kurzschlüssen davon ab hier eine Karte zu montieren, andernfalls müsste man den Kühler einfach drehen.
Ich möchte aber anmerken, dass niemals beide Probleme gleichzeitig auftreten, es kommt immer auf die Drehung des Kühlers an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch mit einem anderen Mainboard (Asrock Z77 Extreme 4) wurde es sehr knapp, der Arbeitsspeicher musste sogar auf benachbarte Slots ausweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon angesprochen lässt sich der CPU-Kühler in zwei Positionen anbringen.

Insgesamt gestaltete sich der Aufbau auf dem Intel-System als nicht ganz so einfach wie beim AMD-System. Geübte Bastler werden aber auch hier keine Probleme bekommen. Die Komplikationen mit dem Mainboard können bei umsichtiger Bauweise umgangen werden.
*7. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung*

In diesem Test kommen gleich mehrere Testplattformen zum Einsatz. Alle Messwerte wurden im offenen Aufbau vorgenommen, da der Scythe Ashura leider ganz knapp nicht in mein Xigmatek Asgard Pro passte. Die Umgebungstemperatur betrug bei allen Tests 22,5°C.

*Testplattform 1: Intel-System (Sockel 1155)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95

*Testplattform 2: Intel-System (Sockel 1150)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95

*Testplattform 3: AMD-System (Sockel FM2)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95 + Furmark

*Testplattform 4: AMD-System (Sockel AM3+)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95​Unabhängig von den Testplattformen kommt eine WD Caviar Black 640 GB zum Einsatz. Als Netzteil kommt ein semipassives Seasonic X850 zum Einsatz. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit dem Testsystem 2 vorgenommen, da dieses den größten Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter zuließ.

*Die Problematik der Lüftersteuerungen:*

Leider konnte ich keine einheitlichen Drehzahlen für alle Testsysteme nutzen, da jeder Mainboardhersteller hier sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. So nutzen ASRock und Asus grundverschiedene Programme zum Steuern der Lüfterdrehzahl, diese erkennen die Lüfter auch noch unterschiedlich. Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Wer über die Lüftersteuerungen bei ASRock-Mainboards flucht, sollte sich einmal die AI Suite von Asus anschauen...

Letztendlich nutzte ich folgende Lüfterdrehzahlen:

*Testsystem 2:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testsystem 3:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testsystem 4:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider erkannte das Mainboard die Lüfter des Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH nicht richtig, sodass diese permanent auf 100% liefen. Beim Testsystem 1 kam nur der Scythe Ashura zum Einsatz, genaueres findet ihr im nächsten Punkt des Tests.

Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Arctic Cooling MX2 verwendet.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines Voltcraft SL-100 durchgeführt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm zum CPU-Kühler positioniert. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden auf dem Sockel1150-System durchgeführt.
*8. Temperaturwerte*

Bevor ich nun beide CPU-Kühler gegeneinander antreten lasse, teste ich als erstes die beim CPU-Kühler mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste von Scythe. Die meisten Nutzer werden sicherlich eigene Wärmeleitpaste nutzen, aber vielleicht ist das von Scythe ja auch nicht so übel.

*Anwendung:*

Die Wärmeleitpaste wird in ausreichender Menge in einer Plastikverpackung geliefert. Die Menge würde bei sparsamen Einsatz auch für zwei Benutzungen reichen, allerdings lässt sich die Verpackung nicht wieder verschließen. Das Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste klappt hervorragend, von der Konsistenz erinnert diese an 30 Grad warme Nutella  Schauen wir nun ob die Paste gegen die MX2 von Arctic Cooling bestehen kann.
ASRock nutzt eine etwas andere Methode der Lüftersteuerung, so lassen sich diese nicht über Prozentzahlen steuern, sondern über Stufen. Stufe 1 stellt hierbei die Minimaldrehzahl dar, Stufe 10 die Maximaldrehzahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar fällt das Ergebnis der Wärmeleitpaste von Scythe etwas schlechter aus als bei der MX2, wer jedoch nicht auf das letzte Grad Celsius schaut, kann die Wärmeleitpaste bedenkenlos verwenden.

Für die folgenden Messungen habe ich jedes Testsystem im Idle und unter Volllast gemessen. Zusätzlich habe ich starkes Overclocking mithilfe von höherer Voltage simuliert.

*Testsystem 2:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während es im Idle kaum Temperaturunterschiede gibt, fällt das Ergebnis unter Last unterschiedlicher aus. Der Scythe Ashura ist deutlich leistungsstärker, der zusätzliche Lüfter bringt allerdings kaum Vorteile. Beim Overclocking erreichen alle Kühler eine Temperaturgrenze von 75°C, bei der das Mainboard auf volle Drehzahl schaltet. Der Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH bleibt in allen Drehzahlbereichen nur knapp im grünen Bereich.

*Testsystem 3:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem AMD A10 5800k habe ich noch zusätzlich mit Furmark Beine gemacht. Trotzdem kann die erreichte Wärmeentwicklung keinen der CPU-Kühler beeindrucken, wenngleich der Scythe Ashura weiterhin vorne liegt.

*Testsystem 3:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch der AMD FX-8350 bleibt erstaunlich genügsam, die CPU-Kühler haben selbst mit erhöhter CPU-Voltage keine Probleme die CPU zu kühlen.

Insgesamt können sowohl der Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH als auch der Scythe Ashura sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Der Ashura bleibt in allen Messungen leicht vor dem Mugen 4 PCGH, der zusätzliche Lüfter bringt allerdings kaum Vorteile. Schauen wir nun wie es um die Lautstärke steht.

*9. Lautstärke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl die Grundlautstärke mit 31,6 db(A) schon extrem niedrig ist, heben sich der Scythe Ashura und der Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH in niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht von der Grundlautstärke ab. Beide Kühler sind damit unhörbar leise, sehr gut! Auch die 33 db(A) und 33,1db(A) sind noch als "leise" einzustufen und dürften kaum aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu hören sein. Sobald man dem Scythe Ashura allerdings ordentlich Drehzahlen gibt, verwandelt sich der Kühler in einen Tornado. Die erreichten Werte sind wirklich extrem laut und stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den erreichten Temperaturen.

*10. Fazit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach den vielen Bildern und Ergebnissen kann ich nun eine abschließende Meinung abgeben. Der Scythe Ashura präsentierte sich sehr gut in meinem Review, er besitzt allerdings auch ein paar Schwächen. Hierbei wären als erstes seine Abmessungen, der Kühler verdeckt schnell mal ein paar Ram-Plätze oder stößt in kleineren Gehäusen schnell an die Decke. Auch auf die Lüfter sollte man aufpassen, denn diese sind sehr fragil. Zudem wird der Kühler bei höherer Drehzahl extrem laut, hier sollte man auf jeden Fall etwas Feintuning betreiben. Den zweiten Lüfter kann man sich getrost sparen, dieser ist zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung und verursacht nur zusätzlichen Lärm.

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir die relativ einfache Montage, wobei diese auf AMD-Systemen noch einfacher vonstatten geht. Auch der Lüfter kann überzeugen, denn dieser besitzt ein sehr breites Drehzahlband und ist somit bis zu mittleren Drehzahlen sehr leise, gleichzeitig ist die erreichte Kühlleistung auch noch sehr gut.

Abschließend habe ich klare Empfehlungen: Wenn ihr einfach nur ein besonders leises System haben wollt, empfehle ich euch wärmstens den Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH. Dieser bleibt auch bei Maximaldrehzahl extrem leise. Soll hingegen übertaktet werden, ist der Scythe Ashura die bessere Wahl, den zusätzlichen Lüfter benötigt ihr allerdings nicht.

Der Scythe Ashura ist aktuell für knapp 36 Euro erhältlich, den Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH gibt es für knapp 41 Euro zu kaufen. Der Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM ist ab ca. 10 Euro erhältlich.

*Insgesamt komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ edle Optik, Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers
+ einfache Lüftermontage
+ Einfache Montage auf AMD-Systemen
+ gute Temperaturwerte
+ leise bei niedriger Drehzahl

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- Passt nicht in kleine Gehäuse
- Kompatibilität mit Bauteilen auf dem Mainboard
- Materialstärke der Lüfter
- extrem laut bei höherer Drehzahl
- zweiter Lüfter hat kaum Auswirkungen auf die Temperaturen und verursacht zusätzliche Kosten, da nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten

Der Scythe Ashura bekommt den bronzenen Rüssel und den bronzenen Preis-Leistungsrüssel von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Mai 2014)

So das Review ist online, viel Spass beim lesen  Werden die Bilder richtig angezeigt?


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Mai 2014)

Bei mir passen die Bilder 
Meine Review kommt morgen am Abend online, heute haben sich doch noch ein paar wichtige Termine dazwischen geschoben :/


----------



## BertB (9. Mai 2014)

hübsch, der ashura, gefällt mir 
erstaunlich, dass der mugen 4 daneben so abloost,
der ist aber leiser , entnehm ich dem fazit?

-> ah, ja, lautstärke und leistung liegen bei mugen @ maximum auf dem niveau von ashure @ 50%

der ashura kann halt noch ne schippe drauflegen, wird dann aber laut,
mugen mit anderen lüftern wäre vermutlich auch dazu in der lage (pcgh version = extra silent?)

wieder ein schönes review,
freut mich 

am rande:

die asiatische sprache ist in der tat japanisch, 
da bin ich mir sicher, da ich während dem studium ein jahr lang einen sprachkurs gemacht habe. 
die umfangreichen, komplizierten zeichen, gibt es so auch identisch in chinesisch (da kommen sie nämlich her), heißen kanji,
die weniger komplexen zeichen gibt es so nur in japanisch, sind zwei silben/laut schriften mit jeweils 46 zeichen für jeweils die selben 46 silben der art:
a, i, u, e, o  
ma, mi, mu, me, mo
na, ni, nu, ne, no
und so weiter
die geschwungenere der beiden schriften heißt hiragana und ist nötig für die japanische grammatik, für füll partikel, um zugehörigkeiten festzulegen, etc,
die eckigere der beiden schriften heißt katakana und wird nur für fremdworte verwandt

Grüße


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Mai 2014)

Genau, der Mugen 4 ist leiser, der Ashura dafür auf Abruf auch stärker(dafür dann laut).


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2014)

gutes Review  

hmm die Fotos von dem Mobos mit unterschiedlich montierten Kühler hättest du auf ein Foto nebeneinander und alle eine ecke Kleiner machen können, nur die wirklich relevanten Bilder in voller bildschirmbreite. Ist aber meine subjektive sicht, vielleicht sehen die anderen das anders 



hihihi schönes Maibnboard hast du da Asus Crosshair V Formula    das du dass nicht angezündet hast ist schon ein Wunder (interner scherz)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

Very nice Job


----------



## Adi1 (10. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank _chiller_,

 klasse Arbeit


----------



## Goyoma (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr ausführlicher Test, wirklich klasse! Danke


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Mai 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> gutes Review
> 
> hmm die Fotos von dem Mobos mit unterschiedlich montierten Kühler hättest du auf ein Foto nebeneinander und alle eine ecke Kleiner machen können, nur die wirklich relevanten Bilder in voller bildschirmbreite. Ist aber meine subjektive sicht, vielleicht sehen die anderen das anders
> 
> ...


 
Ja so ganz gefallen tut mir das mit den Bildern auch noch nicht, weiter oben wo ich den Kühler und die sonstigen Bestandteile fotografiert habe, siehts auch aus wie Kraut und Rüben  Ich arbeite aber dran


----------



## Voodoo80 (16. Mai 2014)

Tolles Review! 

zu  "Kompatibilität mit Bauteilen auf dem Mainboard"
kann ich ergänzen das der Kühler leider nicht auf mein Z87 Sabertooth passt...
Die Heat-Pipes stoßen an meine TUF abdeckung...

Hatte die Limit Edition hier. Hatter


----------

